# Losing USB mouse connection



## miracle20003 (May 25, 2012)

I start up the computer and use *startx* to start gnome. I can find /dev/ums0 and *I* can use the USB mouse. *N*ow: I switch console mode and wait for a moment. And then, I switch to gnome mode. I can't use the USB mouse. I can't find the /dev/ums0 dr*iv*er.

How to fix it?

/etc/rc.conf:

```
moused_enable="NO"
moused_type="NO"
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

#Section "Extensions"
#Option         "Composite" "Enable"
#EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
       
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "freetype"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	#Option	    "Device" "/dev/ums0"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"        
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
        HorizSync    30-107
        VertRefresh  50-120
        Option      "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"            	# <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nvidia"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430]"
	BusID       "PCI:0:13:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
       DefaultDepth 24
#       Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
                Modes    "1024 x 800"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## miracle20003 (May 25, 2012)

/etc/rc.conf

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="NO"
moused_type="NO"
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 25, 2012)

"NO" is not a valid selection for moused_type.  That might matter even with 
	
	



```
moused_enable="NO"
```
 because moused(8) is started for USB mice by devd(8) anyway.  It may not be the cause of the problem, but leaving it at the default won't hurt.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 26, 2012)

This is what I use with my USB mouse:

/etc/rc.conf

```
moused_type="auto"
moused_enable="YES"
```


----------



## miracle20003 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!
If I change /etc/rc.conf

```
moused_enable="NO"
moused_type="auto"
```


```
moused_enable="NO"
#moused_type="NO"
```
Or

```
moused_enable="YES"
moused_type="auto"
```
I can find the /dev/ums0 driver, but I can't use USB mouse at first!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm using a Microsoft Trackball Optical USB mouse and a USB Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer with FreeBSD 9.0 and the following entries in /etc/rc.conf:


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_type="auto"
moused_enable="YES"
```


My /etc/xorg.conf.new file consists of the mouse related entries:


```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
```

You may need to reconfigure Xorg and can do so by following the instructions in that FreeBSD Handbook section.


----------

